# تنوية هام جدا لمستخدمى البرامج ذات الحقوق القانونية



## خالد فيلافيو (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*​ 
إخوانى الكرام أعزكم الله
سهلت علينا الشبكة الدولية الوصول إلى الكثير من المواد و العلوم و البرامج و التى 
قد تكون محمية بحقوق قانونية أو فكرية ومن اليسير علينا أن نحصل عليها لإنتشارها
على النت ... ولكن هل تسائلت يوما إذا ما كان هذا حراما أو لا أن نستخدم تلك المواد
وقد وصلت إلى حل ......
إذا كنت ستستخدم تلك المواد مثل البرامج مثلا كنوع من التجريب أو التعليم أو للإستخدام
الشخصى أو إذا ما كنت تريد أن تعرف هل ستستفيد منة قبل نيتك من إستخدامة إستخدام تجارى أم لا 
فلا مانع أبدا من ذلك ولكن ..... 
إذا أستخدمت تلك البرامج المعروفة بالكراك إستخدام تجارى دون الرجوع لإصحابها
فذلك حراما ويجب إتقاء الله
إخوانى الكرام أحببت أن أنوة إلى ذلك و أذكركم بة
و أشكر لكم حسن تفهمكم
وشكرا​


----------



## وليد الحديدي (24 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي خالد و أسأل الله أن يبعدنا عن الحرام و يعيننا على اتقاء الشبهات ، رغم أن هذا الموضوع قد يزعج الكثيرين إلا أنه يجب أن ينشر من باب الأمر بالمعروف و النهي عن المنكر فجزاك الله عنا خيراً .


----------



## روتر (24 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير اخي خالد وكتب لك الأجر وابعدنا عن الحرام


----------



## احمدمحمود محمد (24 أكتوبر 2008)

انت كنت محتار كتير فى الموضوع ده وافتكر ان هذا الراى مقنع جدا


----------



## msadek80 (30 أكتوبر 2008)

انا معاك يا خالد و كلنا فعلا بنغلط نفس الغلطة
و لكن هناك برامج برخصة مجانية تقوم بعمل البرامج ذات الحقوق الفكرية و هى كثيرة على الرغم من إنها اقل إحترافية بكثير و انا بدأت العمل بها بالفعل
و ترسيخ مبدأ إستخدام الكراك حرام هو شىء مهم و فى صالح الأمة
جزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## ayman_Router (8 مارس 2010)

*ايمن*

شكرا على المساكدتك لنا


----------



## ابو بحـر (8 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

تحياتي لك استاذ خالد و على فكرة جميع نسخ البرامج هي موضوعة على النت بواسطة الشركات المبرمجة نفسها حتى يتعلم بها الناس و يطلبوا النسخ الاصلية بعد ان يكونوا قد اسسوا اعمالهم فمن غير المعقول مثلا ان يشتري شخص نسخة اصلية من برنامج Artcam مثلا و يدفع ثمنها 8000 دولار و هو لا يعرف ماذا يعمل بها لذلك الشركات طرحت نسخ مصغرة غير كاملة المواصفات ليتدرب بها الناس و من غير المعقول ان النسخ المكركة يلي ثمنها دولار واحد ان تعمل بنفس الجودة و نفس الادوات اللتي تعمل بها النسخة الاصلية ذات 8000 دولار 
و السلام خير ختام


----------



## salah_design (8 مارس 2010)

خالد فيلافيو قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*​
> إخوانى الكرام أعزكم الله
> سهلت علينا الشبكة الدولية الوصول إلى الكثير من المواد و العلوم و البرامج و التى
> قد تكون محمية بحقوق قانونية أو فكرية ومن اليسير علينا أن نحصل عليها لإنتشارها
> ...


اخي الكريم خالد 
من باب العلم بالشي معروف في الشرع ان كل شي مباح ما لم ياتي دليل التحريم 
فارجوا افادتي بالدليل في حرمة هذا الموضوع حتى نقتدي به 
اما ان لم يكن هناك دليل شرعي من الكتاب والسنة او اجتهاد العلماء او القياس او اجماع العلماء فارى انه جائز
فارجوا منك اعطائي الدليل الشرعي بحرمته
وشكرا لكرح الموضوع


----------



## zamalkawi (8 مارس 2010)

أخي صلاح، هناك الكثير من الفتاوى التي تحرم هذا الامر


----------



## salah_design (8 مارس 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> أخي صلاح، هناك الكثير من الفتاوى التي تحرم هذا الامر


انا عارف اخي زملكاوي
انا وضعت رد على الموضوع ارجوا الاطلاع عليه
وفيه فتوى واذا اردت النقاش والحوار بالادلة انا جاهز انه ليس بحرام
حتى لو افتى بعض اهل العلم بحرمته ولكن ارجو ان تبحث عن ادلتهم وانا متاكد انها ضعيفة وحجتهم ضعيفة
شكرا لردك واسلوبك اللطيف


----------



## zamalkawi (9 مارس 2010)

أخي

اقرأ هذه الفتوى الصادرة عن المجلس الأوروبي للإفتاء
http://www.islamonline.net/servlet/...c-Ask_Scholar/FatwaA/FatwaA&cid=1122528620414

وهذه الفتوى من لجنة تحرير الفتوى بموقع إسلام أونلاين
http://www.islamonline.net/servlet/...c-Ask_Scholar/FatwaA/FatwaA&cid=1122528601032

وهذه الفتوى أيضا
http://www.islamonline.net/servlet/...c-Ask_Scholar/FatwaA/FatwaA&cid=1122528601472

والفتاوى الثلاث تتفق مع رأي الأخ خالد الذي ذكره في أول الموضوع


----------



## zamalkawi (9 مارس 2010)

أما بخصوص الرد الذي أوردته في موضوع منفصل، فهو لا يحتوي على أدلة شرعية، وإنما "أدلة" من السنة ليس لها علاقة بالموضوع

والتركيز الأساسي كان على أن المالك الثاني له نفس حقوق المالك الأول
على الرغم من أن المالك الأول باع للمالك الثاني فقط حق الاستخدام، فإن باع المالك الثاني أو وهب ما اشتراه انتفى حق الاستخدام له وانتقل إلى المالك الثالث

بمعنى، لو أن شخص ص اشترى برنامج كمبيوتر من مالك البرنامج الشخص س فهو يشتري حق الاستخدام، فإن باع
الشخص ص هذا البرانامج إلى الشخص ع فإنه في الواقع يبيع حق الاستخدام الذي اشتراه وبالتالي يحق للشخص ع استخدام البرنامج ولا يحق للشخص ص استخدام البرنامج لانه بالفعل باع هذا الحق
ولو أنك قرأت "اتفاق ترخيص المستخدم النهائي" أو End User Licence Agreement EULA لمعظم البرامج ستجد شروط الاستخدام، ونحن كمسلمين مأمورون بالوفاء بالعهود والعقود

الاستثناء الذي أوردته الفتاوى التي أوردتها في مداخلتي السابقة كان الاستعمال الشخصي للبرامج بغرض التعلم، وليس بغرض الانتفاع المادي من ورائها وبالتأكيد ليس بغرض بيعها


----------

